# Intro



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi, I,m relatively new, and have posted a few times. 

My name is Michelle, I live on the north shore of lake Ontario in Ontario, Canada with my hubby of 24 years and three of our four adult children; the fourth is married. 

We have between us three Cornish Rex and a DSH.

Michelle


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties

I believe your avatar is Romeo, right? Such a cutie!


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes that's my little Romeo... Wow great memory!! I'll be picking him up next weekend. I can't wait!!

Michelle


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Michelle!  Romeo is a cute kittie.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Michelle


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad I found this forum. I just found out this evening that I can pick Romeo up this Sunday!!!  Just a couple more days...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your kitties are cute :wink: . Its great that your picking Romeo up on my Christmas! 8O 8)


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome!! Merry Christmas!!

Michelle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Welocome aboard. Romeo is a little sweetie - I hope to see lots of him


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So? Did you get Romeo????


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi congrats and welcome! Is he home yet? Wanna see pictures


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, I got him, but it's not so easy to take pics of him yet as he is always under things!! Will have to try tomorrow. 

As to the other cats; Dodger likes him, no surprise, Dodger likes everyone  Heero was greeting him in a friendly fashion, but that changed to growls, and Miss Mouse is keeping out of his way, but when she comes face to face with him will hiss.

Michelle


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :smiles 

Understandable about not being able to take a picture yet. :lol: 

Are you keeping him separate from the other kitties for a few days? I tried to find the sticky about the "rules" but I can't find it anywhere.  

Remember, if Miss Mouse can't deal, you can ship her to me! (hey, just trying to be helpful...) :lol:


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Miss Mouse isn't being overly agrgessive, she just wants him to keep his distance.

As to separating him from the rest of the group, that's not an option, we have no room to keep him in except my bedroom, and since hubby gets up early for work, I don't want his sleep interupted. Romeo will sleep in a medium sized dog crate complete with litterbox and his bed until he is a little older, then we'll decide if he can sleep in our room.

Here's a question; Romeo has been a going concern this morning, running around the house playing for 5 hours, he's finally settled under my daughter's bed but is not sleeping, I find this odd considering his age; only 14 weeks. The breeder did warn me that he was trouble; getting into things older cats would think better off... would you be concerned?

Michelle


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heck, that sounds normal to me! I had a 7-month old kitten for a few weeks and I have NO IDEA when she slept! It seemed like she was always awake and always "investigating."


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Michelle and welcome


----------

